# Beautiful 1966 Schwinn Fiesta



## 1970_LEMON_PEEL (Dec 19, 2016)

I just finished restoring this 1966 schwinn fiesta for my mother for christmas and wanted to show it off.


 

 

 

 

I installed a NOS Bendix manual 2 speed so my mom doesn't have to push it up hills.


----------



## stoney (Dec 19, 2016)

Very nice, I am sure she will love it. Like your DeLuxe Stingray also.


----------



## 1970_LEMON_PEEL (Dec 19, 2016)

Here is a before image just to give an idea on what all was done.


----------



## REC (Dec 19, 2016)

Nicely done. She should love it!
REC


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 19, 2016)

Sharp looking ride, the Bendix manual is the cream on the toast.


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 19, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice job,pretty color.She'll love it


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 22, 2016)

Beautiful rehab job!  I especially like the stealthy "brake" handle shifter, very creative!


----------



## pedalpower17 (Dec 23, 2016)

What every mom dreams of!  Very cool.....and what will you ride when you cruise with her around the neighborhood?


----------



## 1970_LEMON_PEEL (Dec 23, 2016)

pedalpower17 said:


> What every mom dreams of!  Very cool.....and what will you ride when you cruise with her around the neighborhood?



The blue 65 deluxe 2 speed in the background


----------



## ricobike (Dec 25, 2016)

Funny, I gave my mom a rose and white Fiesta with painted fenders and chrome rims to ride when she was in her 80's.  My sister gave her a Schwinn Le Tour when my mom was younger that my sister won in a contest.  My mom fell off of that bike the first time she tried to ride it and it's been stored in my attic ever since.  I gave her the Fiesta because I figured she would be able to handle it better than the Le Tour.  She used to ride it up and down our lane and she loved it.  I held onto it for a while after she passed away for sentiment, but I finally decided to let it go last year.  Hope your mom likes hers as much as my mom did hers.  Good memories .


----------

